# Mic or SPL for sub measurements



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been taking Sub measurements in REW with an SPL, is that ok for sub measurements, or is it not accurate, especially for below 30Hz?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re using one of the meters we have a calibration file for, the accuracy is very good. Below are two subwoofer graphs of measurements I made with a calibrated mic vs. a Radio Shack 33-2055 SPL meter. As you can see, there is no appreciable difference between the two.









*Calibrated Mic








Radio Shack 33-2055 Sound Level Meter*​

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks Wayne, that's the meter I have and I have the calibration file loaded. Thanks, that's what i needed to know.


----------

